# VETS Canada looking for Guitar Instructors for Guitars For VETS program



## Teresa (Nov 8, 2016)

*Our Guitars for Vets Canada program is based on a simple concept, veterans (CAF/RCMP) who suffer with PTSD or other service related disabilities will be provided with a new or gently used guitar and matched up with a guitar instructor for 10 weeks of free lessons. Our mission is to get as many Guitars in the hands of wounded veterans as possible to start the healing process.

We NEED instructors ALL over Canada!

War veterans living with PTSD medicated by music in Guitars for Vets program
*
*Watch our video we have on our gofundme page. *

*Click here to support Guitars for Vets Canada Fundraiser by Kate Bessette*

*If you are interested, please visit our website www.vetscanada.org and fill out an application. Please play your part and support our troops and veterans.

*just tell them Teresa sent you!***


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Where in Alberta can guitars be dropped off for donation to Vets in Alberta? Other than L&M stores.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Where in Alberta can guitars be dropped off for donation to Vets in Alberta? Other than L&M stores.



I contacted Kate Bessete at VETS Canada with your question and she replied with the following:

"That is a bit tricky to answer directly... L&M is our only 'official' drop off point for AB, but if they want to get in touch with me, I can try and coordinate with a volunteer nearby (if possible) to pick it up?

Kate

_Kate Bessette_
National Manager of Administration and Programs 
Veterans Emergency Transition Services Canada (VETS Canada)
www.vetscanada.org
Email: [email protected] 
Toll Free: 1-888-228-3871 ex 121
Direct: 902-701-4469  
Fax: 902-701-0484"

You may want to also contact your closest L&M and ask if they would cover the shipping costs.

Good luck!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's a toss up, Calgary or edmonton. A hundred plus miles away either way.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey this is a great idea


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> It's a toss up, Calgary or edmonton. A hundred plus miles away either way.


Well, L&M also has a Lethbridge location--but that's even further.

Hopefully they can find something for you.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> It's a toss up, Calgary or edmonton. A hundred plus miles away either way.


Perhaps a fellow GC member passing through Red Deer on the way to Edmonton/Calgary could pick it up from you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

StratCat said:


> Perhaps a fellow GC member passing through Red Deer on the way to Edmonton/Calgary could pick it up from you.


Well, it wouldn't be an it and not new or gently used. All playable tho. I guess a road trip to Calgary might be in the future.


----------

